# FRESH PICTURES OF MY BS 300



## Mondher (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Just to inform you that my beauty has arrived :-! and I am posting attached som pictures ;-):-d :

*NB :* The pictures are not taken by me ( excuse the quality ), as the watch is still in Switzerland at my Brother in law house... It will be brought to me in Tunisia by him ( but I don't know exactly the date :-s and I'll have to be patient like Hell.o|
He just wanted to show me that everything is OK and He was so astonished with the quality of the watch that He even thought to keep it for himself :rodekaart ( LOL ).

On the other hand, and for all of you out there who are still waiting for your BS 300, just keep in mind that I HAVE ALSO RECEIVED WITH THE WATCH AN ORANGE ISOFRANE BRACELET|>|>|>|> Yup guys, 02 for the price of one !! That was a great surprise because it was never mentionned that there will be another bracelet. => AQUADIVE rocks

Cheers to all of you
Mondher


----------



## nolidge (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pics.... Can't freaking wait for this thing to get here


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Watch is beautiful and pictures are great and if I was your brother-in-law I would keep it. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

That's awesome!!!
My BS300 is waiting at my FedEx office right now!!!
I'll pick it up Saturday morning.... I'm out of town right now :-(
I'll post some photos this weekend:-!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

nice watch , but that wrist shot looks like an alarm clock on his wrist lol . wayyyyyyy to big but congrats
i know you are stoked . anytime get a new watch is great lol


----------



## Mondher (Dec 31, 2011)

Good morning Shannon,

Will be waiting for your pics on saturday just to compare

On the other hand, and please don't take it personaly and excuse my rudeness, but, are you a guy ? because I know that Shannon is a woman's name

It might also be that it is a "pseudo" that you chose...

Anyway, and even if you are a woman, and you like Divers watches, there is NO PROBLEMO for me and I will still be waiting for your photos

Cheers

Mondher


----------



## alls3rvice (Sep 10, 2009)

Mondher said:


> Good morning Shannon,
> 
> Will be waiting for your pics on saturday just to compare
> 
> ...


And anyway Shannon might have some big hairy hands, just imagine..


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Mondher said:


> Good morning Shannon,
> 
> Will be waiting for your pics on saturday just to compare
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!! To funny :-!

FYI.......I'm a man


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

alls3rvice said:


> And anyway Shannon might have some big hairy hands, just imagine..


LMAO .... :-!

Now that's funny 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## alls3rvice (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, so you're laughing now, misterious creature you.


----------

